# 2.1 system Built



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi!, i'm from Colombia and i'm about to buy the SA240-B plate amplifier in amazon or parts express, the question that i have is:

i have the subwoofer box and the subwoofer (12" 500w, no rms), ok, but also i have two small (but powerfull) satellital speakers for mid-high sounds, i don't have any more amplifier. can my satllites work whit the SA240-B high output without any other amplifier?? like a 2.1 sound system??

thanks in advance!!!

pd: if you know any other plate amplifier, for that price range (if it's cheaper, better), that works for my setup. onder:

amplifier link:
amazon. com/Dayton-SA240-B-Subwoofer-Amplifier-Boost/dp/B000K2YZZ4/


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, you're going to need a receiver to provide full range amplication, which goes into the high level inputs on the amp, then send the >50-100hz signal to those satellites for your mid/highs while the plate amp drives the sub <50-100hz.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Amin. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome Amin. Congratulations on your new acquisitions. May they bring you many hours of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

The setup you describe will not work.

Parts Express sells a Dayton 2.1 plate amp for cheap but it doesn't output much power. I think 25W left and right with 50W to the sub. I'm thinking about using this in a small bedroom setup.


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

hey, there has passed some time, but well, thanks for your replies, but i'm a bass shake lover, and i buyed the Dayton sa240-b 2 weeks ago and it arrived today :dumbcrazy:, ohh man i'm so happy that i can't describe how much. ok, this is some pics of the amplifier and my setup, there is no subwoofer o sub box becuase i'm fixing it, making the amplifier enclosure and sealing it, the i'll post more pics soon!! with the box dimensions and the subwoofer characteristics.

*the Dayton sa240-b in plain*









*the satellital speakers that i mentioned before (15 RMS)*



*speaker cables*






*power cable, lol!!!*



*Auto on(on signal) and phase feature(rev or normal)*



*32 bands pioneer equalizer(16+16) sg-60*



*my pc(320, ocz gold 2GB ddr2 800, phenom x4 9550, gigabite ga-ma78g-ds3h, damaged 8800gt)*



*my command center*



*22" samsung syncmaster 2253lw*


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

What kind of sound card do you have in your PC, or are you running on-board. On board is ok, if it has a digital/optical interface. Even so, a good sound card will make all the difference in the world. If you route it to a reciever then to your speakers, you might not even need, or want to use that equalizer any more. When I installed my sound card, it came with its own equalizer, and a mic to set up the speakers. After tweaking it out , wow, what a difference. 192khz at 24bit.


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

ericld said:


> What kind of sound card do you have in your PC, or are you running on-board. On board is ok, if it has a digital/optical interface. Even so, a good sound card will make all the difference in the world. If you route it to a reciever then to your speakers, you might not even need, or want to use that equalizer any more. When I installed my sound card, it came with its own equalizer, and a mic to set up the speakers. After tweaking it out , wow, what a difference. 192khz at 24bit.



I use onboard sound card(realtek), i have the digital equalizer set to disiable, 'cause i like more the analog equalizers than the digital.


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

I am not as familiar with the differences between the analog and digital. Is it a sound preference, or is it a personal preference.


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

ericld said:


> I am not as familiar with the differences between the analog and digital. Is it a sound preference, or is it a personal preference.


it's a personal preference, for me it sounds better, it has a technical explanation but i can't remember.


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

i'm uploading more pics, the amp+box


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

HEY I CAN'T POST THUMBNAILED PICS HERE, I'M TOMSHARDWARE FORUMS HERE IS THE LINK:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/54809-6-system-built-pics


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

Thats cool. Just curious. I am pretty sure some sound cards offer a MIDI port that supports analog EQs. I will look into it. I am not sure if they offer 192k, just 96k, but for 2.1 that might be all you need. For me, I like to be able to fine tune each frequency. It takes a while to get it right, and you can save different profiles, like I have one for movies, one for live concerts, MP3, gaming. 
What you have so far is nice, and I am looking forward to see how you progress.


----------



## elgranchuchu (Nov 29, 2009)

hey thanks for the replies, what you are saying is true, i have a sound blaster audigy z (broken) and it has the midi port, but i never tried to connect it into an equlizer, in the moment i had it working, i didn't know wich was it function (like 4 years ago). 

I'm reaparing the spaker (not me, in a speaker shop), changing the voice coil from 8ohm to 4ohm and the cone for a new one, but i can't post more pics until friday or saturday because i'm delayed with some stuff in college.


----------

